# syncing outlook and iphone in parallels



## fontanatech (Mar 14, 2008)

The phone is only seen as a camera in xp, a syncing in mac is useless


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

What? Is this a question or a statement?


----------



## fontanatech (Mar 14, 2008)

Sorry, I can't get the iPhone to sync with Outlook, it only sees it as a camera. Any ideas on how to correct the problem? Would like to have contacts sync, and the calendar. Spent many an hour in the big cheese's office making parallels work. This one is frustrating.
Thanks in Advance


----------



## fontanatech (Mar 14, 2008)

Seems once updated it worked, but a hour off, The Mac, XP, Server,and phone all have the right time. Any ideas why this is? Syncing takes a very long time is this normal?
Thanx


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't know what you mean by...



fontanatech said:


> but a hour off, The Mac, XP, Server,and phone all have the right time


----------



## fontanatech (Mar 14, 2008)

the calendar is 1 hour earlier than what the times should be, all the other clocks are correct.


----------



## davebdo (Jul 15, 2008)

I believe i just found a fix to the 1 hour off problem. My PC time setting to adjust for daylight savings time was NOT selected but the time was correct when i experienced the problem. I simply selected the automatically adjust for daylight savings time box, and then manually corrected the time under the date and time tab. I then created a new appt and much to my surprise, the appt showed up on my iphone correctly (pushed via mobile) hope this helps


----------

